# Router deal--Porter Cable $99



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Is that an in-store mark up (I didn't see it on sale on line). Sounds like a great deal. I have two routers but no table. It get s a little tricky on smaller pieces. What kind of table did you go with?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have three home made tables--one holds two routers and two fences--

That big one was the top to an office desk--1 1/4 particle board with Formica laminate on both sides-

I have an aluminum plate (Woodpecker) holding the router--

I'm working up a series of pictures on building a solid--simple router table---I'll let you know when I post it.

I believe that you can make a better table than you can buy.---Mike--

Scout around for that router--Two local Depots still have one --That is a nice table router.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

I meant to stop by HD on the way home, but I forgot....I'll run by in the morning. I would be quite interested in seeing pics of your tables. When you post them please let me know what sort of environment they are in. I've always been concerned over humidity and it's effects on the the top.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

My basement is a swamp in the summer---the Formica top and bottom seems to be the secret.

The big table is 4 years old--still flat.

I like a long table---5 feet is ideal for the large pieces ---I make a lot of molding--10 to 12 feet

Bigger is safer ,too. The table will keep the work piece from tipping--or you from pushing the wrong way to keep the wood from rocking.


----------



## RobertN (Jan 27, 2010)

I saw these at my local hd also, I went with the ridgid r29302 set for 129 that was on clearance. This was my first router purchase, hope I picked the right one.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Robert---A router is a pretty simple tool--it's hard to make a bad one.

I've got a pile of them---the biggest difference seems to be the balance in your hand--and the ease of changing the adjustments.

Most fixed base routers are quicker and easier to adjust. I save my plunge routers for the times I need to plunge--

I looked at that Ridgid--looked like a nice tool.---Mike---


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

I went by HD today and they only they had left was the display. It was missing one of the collets so I passed on it. I tried searching the model on line, but I didn't find anyone with the same deal. Too bad.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

if anyone is looking for something cheaper, lowes has their task force router AND table on clearance for $69


----------

